# New Zealand Rates Of Gun Crimes And Killings Using Guns At Highest Levels In A Decade



## Weatherman2020

Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!









						Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
					

New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.




					www.rnz.co.nz


----------



## White 6

Weatherman2020 said:


> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz


Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade

So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.


----------



## progressive hunter

White 6 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
Click to expand...

thats not the point,,

the point is they took away guns from the good guys and the bad guys took advantage,,,
so the program failed miserably and people dies that wouldnt have,,,


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

White 6 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
Click to expand...

Even one is too many...right?


----------



## night_son

Weatherman2020 said:


> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz



The government could illegalize human hands, require them be cut off, and men would still find new ways to murder each other. Endless duh . . .


----------



## Weatherman2020

White 6 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
Click to expand...

4 million people and violent gun crime is up for GUN FREE New Zealand, Shitforbrains.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even one is too many...right?
Click to expand...

Really. How many shootings are acceptable in a GUN FREE nation?


----------



## White 6

progressive hunter said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not the point,,
> 
> the point is they took away guns from the good guys and the bad guys took advantage,,,
> so the program failed miserably and people dies that wouldnt have,,,
Click to expand...

I am sorry, but there were 84 in Jackson, TN in 2018.  It is roughly 8,000 plus miles to New Zealand.  We cannot and never will be able to get anywhere near their weapons assault death rate.  It is not much of a meaningful point.  Wow! 24 in the whole country in a year.  It is hard to argue with success.  BTW, I have had access to weapons all my life, trained on weapons, qualified on a wide variety of weapons and weapon systems, trained others on weapons, own several types of weapons and am full licensed and carry almost every day.   It might have been a big report for them, but there is not a county of 100,000 in America that would not love to have their record.  Dude's point wasn't made.


----------



## miketx

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even one is too many...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. How many shootings are acceptable in a GUN FREE nation?
Click to expand...

Apparently as many as they can do.


----------



## JLW

Don’t you guys even read your own links. From your link:

On a global scale, gun crime remains incredibly low in New Zealand.

Police Officers were assaulted 13 times by someone with a gun in 2019 up from 2 in 2018.

How many police officers are assaulted in the US by guns. Probably 13 an hour if not every 15 minutes.

You guys love grasping at straws to support your failed ideology.


----------



## White 6

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even one is too many...right?
Click to expand...

Actually no.  I am sorry, but as a good American, I can assure you that some people do indeed deserve a good shooting.  The vast vast majority do not, and in fact babies in cribs have been killed by gang hoods trying to send a message.  But don't you really wish we had a record that could even be compared in the same sentence with New Zealand's?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even one is too many...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. How many shootings are acceptable in a GUN FREE nation?
Click to expand...

Even one is too many...right?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

White 6 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even one is too many...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no.  I am sorry, but as a good American, I can assure you that some people do indeed deserve a good shooting.  The vast vast majority do not, and in fact babies in cribs have been killed by gang hoods trying to send a message.  But don't you really wish we had a record that could even be compared in the same sentence with New Zealand's?
Click to expand...

As long as that shooting is commited by the state against a person who meets those criteria established by that state...correct?


----------



## idb

Weatherman2020 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 million people and violent gun crime is up for GUN FREE New Zealand, Shitforbrains.
Click to expand...

It's not gun free at all.
Do a little research.
As of late 2019 all semi auto center-fire rifles and any rifle or rifle magazine capable of holding more than 10 rounds now fall into the restricted category, as do box magazine fed shotguns and shotguns with a magazine capacity of over 5 cartridges (both pump-action and semi-auto) . Semi-auto tubular magazine shotguns not holding more than 5 rounds and semi-auto rim-fire rifles not holding more than 10 rounds in a magazine are exempt.


----------



## miketx

Johnlaw said:


> Don’t you guys even read your own links. From your link:
> 
> On a global scale, gun crime remains incredibly low in New Zealand.
> 
> Police Officers were assaulted 13 times by someone with a gun in 2019 up from 2 in 2018.
> 
> How many police officers are assaulted in the US by guns. Probably 13 an hour if not every 15 minutes.
> 
> You guys love grasping at straws to support your failed ideology.


Come try and take mine cocksucker.


----------



## White 6

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even one is too many...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no.  I am sorry, but as a good American, I can assure you that some people do indeed deserve a good shooting.  The vast vast majority do not, and in fact babies in cribs have been killed by gang hoods trying to send a message.  But don't you really wish we had a record that could even be compared in the same sentence with New Zealand's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as that shooting is commited by the state against a person who meets those criteria established by that state...correct?
Click to expand...

I disapprove of most shootings out of policy.  All I can tell you is if I have to shoot someone, it will be meeting the criteria established by my state or whatever state I am in at the time.  As for shootings by police or other law enforcement, there are bad shootings and good shootings every year.  Only an idiot would claim that any or all were justified or un-justified without knowing the details that often do not fully come out until in a court of law.  If you have a better system, write it up and send it to your Congressperson.


----------



## skye

Bad situation in New Zeland.

But what do you expect?         they have a Globlalist, leftwing, Killary Klinton fan over there, Jacinda Arden the Prime Minister.

Hopefully the people in New Zealand are waking up.... time to vote the witch out!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

[


idb said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a breaking story.  From the posted article : In the past two years, there have been eight fatal incidents involving a gun in Counties Manukau, almost a third of all incidents nationwide. Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> So we are to infer that there have around 24 fatal incidents in the whole country over a years time.  Sounds like a holiday night in Chicago.  They better get all over this, quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 million people and violent gun crime is up for GUN FREE New Zealand, Shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not gun free at all.
> Do a little research.
> As of late 2019 all semi auto center-fire rifles and any rifle or rifle magazine capable of holding more than 10 rounds now fall into the restricted category, as do box magazine fed shotguns and shotguns with a magazine capacity of over 5 cartridges (both pump-action and semi-auto) . Semi-auto tubular magazine shotguns not holding more than 5 rounds and semi-auto rim-fire rifles not holding more than 10 rounds in a magazine are exempt.
Click to expand...

Well you gotta start somewhere. Right?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

White 6 said:


> All I can tell you is if I have to shoot someone, it will be meeting the criteria established by my state or whatever state I am in at the time.


You hope. Quite a few people sitting in a cage thought they were well within their right only to find that the power of the state saw things a bit different.


----------



## White 6

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is if I have to shoot someone, it will be meeting the criteria established by my state or whatever state I am in at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You hope. Quite a few people sitting in a cage thought they were well within their right only to find that the power of the state saw things a bit different.
Click to expand...

Life can be a bitch, can't it.


----------



## idb

It's


skye said:


> Bad situation in New Zeland.
> 
> But what do you expect?         they have a Globlalist, leftwing, Killary Klinton fan over there, Jacinda Arden the Prime Minister.
> 
> Hopefully the people in New Zealand are waking up.... time to vote the witch out!


It's clearly a terrible situation.

Ummm...just to be extra clear here...what are we agreeing on?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

White 6 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is if I have to shoot someone, it will be meeting the criteria established by my state or whatever state I am in at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You hope. Quite a few people sitting in a cage thought they were well within their right only to find that the power of the state saw things a bit different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life can be a bitch, can't it.
Click to expand...

So can your government and their 'gun laws'...


----------



## miketx

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you guys even read your own links. From your link:
> 
> On a global scale, gun crime remains incredibly low in New Zealand.
> 
> Police Officers were assaulted 13 times by someone with a gun in 2019 up from 2 in 2018.
> 
> How many police officers are assaulted in the US by guns. Probably 13 an hour if not every 15 minutes.
> 
> You guys love grasping at straws to support your failed ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Come try and take mine cocksucker.
Click to expand...

Crime lover.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Who would have imagined that a major right wing terror attack would see a spike in gun crime ?

Meanwhile.............................

*On a global scale, gun crime remains incredibly low in New Zealand.*
_*
For instance, in the United States there are about 106 deaths per 1 million population each year.
*_
*In each of the last two years, New Zealand recorded 2.4 gun-related deaths per million people.*

Its a powerful argument for common sense.


----------



## cnm

progressive hunter said:


> the point is they took away guns from the good guys and the bad guys took advantage,,,
> so the program failed miserably and people dies that wouldnt have,,,





> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade


No, the point is you're talking shit. There was a mass killing last year. The programme has been a success. We've had no mass killings since the programme to remove semi automatic rifles and certain categories of shotgun was implemented. Every one has kept their legal rifles and shotguns.


----------



## cnm

Tommy Tainant said:


> Who would have imagined that a major right wing terror attack would see a spike in gun crime ?


Not deplorable gun nuts, that's fer shure.


----------



## cnm

Weatherman2020 said:


> Really. How many shootings are acceptable in a GUN FREE nation?


NZ is not a gun free nation you incredibly ignorant tard.


----------



## cnm

Weatherman2020 said:


> 4 million people and violent gun crime is up for GUN FREE New Zealand, Shitforbrains.


NZ is not gun free, ignorant tard. Sensible laws and policing keep firearm homicides to a low level.


----------



## cnm

White 6 said:


> 24 in the whole country in a year.


Over two years as I understand it, which I think includes the mass shooting.


----------



## cnm

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you guys even read your own links. From your link:
> 
> On a global scale, gun crime remains incredibly low in New Zealand.
> 
> Police Officers were assaulted 13 times by someone with a gun in 2019 up from 2 in 2018.
> 
> How many police officers are assaulted in the US by guns. Probably 13 an hour if not every 15 minutes.
> 
> You guys love grasping at straws to support your failed ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Come try and take mine cocksucker.
Click to expand...

You need every straw you have.


----------



## White 6

cnm said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24 in the whole country in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Over two years as I understand it, which I think includes the mass shooting.
Click to expand...

That is awesome.  If we got anywhere near that, I'd pack most of my weapons in cosmolene and lock them in the attic. Unfortunately, within last year there has been on shooting (leg) in the front yard of somebody in the next block and a killing during a drug deal gone sideways at a convenience store just outside the subdivision, 4 block away.  I'll keep carrying and hope not to witness a hostile act.


----------



## cnm

White 6 said:


> That is awesome.


On reflection, it can't include the mass shooting, but I believe that number (24) is still over two years, and is very high for us. It includes the year before semis were effectively banned. I think it is a result of New Zealand parents' children born in/or reared in Australia deported from Australia to New Zealand, as they are not Australian citizens, bringing Australian criminality to NZ.


----------



## White 6

cnm said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> On reflection, it can't include the mass shooting, but I believe that number (24) is still over two years, and is very high for us. It includes the year before semis were effectively banned. I think it is a result of New Zealand parents' children born in/or reared in Australia deported from Australia to New Zealand, as they are not Australian citizens, bringing Australian criminality to NZ.
Click to expand...

I did not know you were from New Zealand.  Most of us only know your country from movies. No matter what anyone says, you folks should be justifiably proud of your record on gun violence.  Sometime being #1 in a good way is really cool.  Right now, we are mostly #1 in gun violence and #1 in COVID-19.  Wish us luck as we do not have much of a plan.


----------



## 2aguy

White 6 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> On reflection, it can't include the mass shooting, but I believe that number (24) is still over two years, and is very high for us. It includes the year before semis were effectively banned. I think it is a result of New Zealand parents' children born in/or reared in Australia deported from Australia to New Zealand, as they are not Australian citizens, bringing Australian criminality to NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not know you were from New Zealand.  Most of us only know your country from movies. No matter what anyone says, you folks should be justifiably proud of your record on gun violence.  Sometime being #1 in a good way is really cool.  Right now, we are mostly #1 in gun violence and #1 in COVID-19.  Wish us luck as we do not have much of a plan.
Click to expand...



Proud.....they have a more or less homogenous population, no real race problems.......they are a backwater country.   They had a low gun crime rate when they were allowed to own guns and if their criminals decide to start murdering each other with guns, their gun laws won't stop them.

Yeah.....happy New Zealand...

*In a part of New Zealand where escalating tension between gangs has erupted into violence, police say the matter is well beyond them to solve – and community advocates are urging the government to do more to tackle the poverty and unemployment they say are fuelling the problem.

Officers in Hawkes Bay, a region on the east coast of New Zealand’s North Island, are to be armed – police do not routinely carry guns in New Zealand – and have a more visible presence, with officers brought in from other areas, after shots were fired during a gang brawl in Taradale, Napier, on Sunday.*
*
A 25-year-old man injured in the brawl was due to appear in court on Wednesday and police said more arrests were likely. Another shooting took place further north on Saturday, near the town of Ruatoria in the Bay of Plenty. Police said it was also gang-related.
*
*The number of gang members in Hawkes Bay has increased by 30% to 35% in the past two or three years, according to police. Officers said on Wednesday they had arrested more gang members for unlawfully carrying weapons, including in an episode where members had “converged” on the Hawkes Bay town of Wairoa.*









						'People are fearful': New Zealand police admit gang violence is out of control
					

Superintendent says after two shootings in the North Island on the weekend that officers alone can’t tackle growing problem




					www.theguardian.com
				





Then this...

*Three shootings, two arrests and a dead gang member*









						Three shootings, two arrests and a dead gang member
					

Three months before he was found dead in a creek, a gang member ordered a shooting at a Taranaki property.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				





*However, amid mounting tensions in the underworld, police say they're concerned another name could be added to that toll.*
*
According to The Homicide Report, a major Stuff data investigation, 11 people – excluding the victims of the Christchurch terror attack and those killed by police – were shot dead in 2019, reflecting a trend of escalating gun violence in New Zealand in recent years. At least five of those cases have gang links, but most are yet to go to trial so the circumstances are not known. 

Every week there are several shootings across the country that don't result in death. 
*
*In the past year, there have been a number of high profile incidents, not least the very public tit-for-tat exchange between members of the Mongrel Mob and the Mongols MC in Tauranga where a house in a suburban street was left riddled with bullets in January*

*








						Gangs playing 'Russian roulette' with tit-for-tat shootings
					

Police fear an innocent bystander could be shot - like toddler Jhia Te Tua - as tensions mount in the underworld.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				



*


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> On reflection, it can't include the mass shooting, but I believe that number (24) is still over two years, and is very high for us. It includes the year before semis were effectively banned. I think it is a result of New Zealand parents' children born in/or reared in Australia deported from Australia to New Zealand, as they are not Australian citizens, bringing Australian criminality to NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not know you were from New Zealand.  Most of us only know your country from movies. No matter what anyone says, you folks should be justifiably proud of your record on gun violence.  Sometime being #1 in a good way is really cool.  Right now, we are mostly #1 in gun violence and #1 in COVID-19.  Wish us luck as we do not have much of a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Proud.....they have a more or less homogenous population, no real race problems.......they are a backwater country.   They had a low gun crime rate when they were allowed to own guns and if their criminals decide to start murdering each other with guns, their gun laws won't stop them.
> 
> Yeah.....happy New Zealand...
> 
> *In a part of New Zealand where escalating tension between gangs has erupted into violence, police say the matter is well beyond them to solve – and community advocates are urging the government to do more to tackle the poverty and unemployment they say are fuelling the problem.
> 
> Officers in Hawkes Bay, a region on the east coast of New Zealand’s North Island, are to be armed – police do not routinely carry guns in New Zealand – and have a more visible presence, with officers brought in from other areas, after shots were fired during a gang brawl in Taradale, Napier, on Sunday.*
> 
> *A 25-year-old man injured in the brawl was due to appear in court on Wednesday and police said more arrests were likely. Another shooting took place further north on Saturday, near the town of Ruatoria in the Bay of Plenty. Police said it was also gang-related.*
> 
> *The number of gang members in Hawkes Bay has increased by 30% to 35% in the past two or three years, according to police. Officers said on Wednesday they had arrested more gang members for unlawfully carrying weapons, including in an episode where members had “converged” on the Hawkes Bay town of Wairoa.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'People are fearful': New Zealand police admit gang violence is out of control
> 
> 
> Superintendent says after two shootings in the North Island on the weekend that officers alone can’t tackle growing problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this...
> 
> *Three shootings, two arrests and a dead gang member*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three shootings, two arrests and a dead gang member
> 
> 
> Three months before he was found dead in a creek, a gang member ordered a shooting at a Taranaki property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stuff.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *However, amid mounting tensions in the underworld, police say they're concerned another name could be added to that toll.*
> 
> *According to The Homicide Report, a major Stuff data investigation, 11 people – excluding the victims of the Christchurch terror attack and those killed by police – were shot dead in 2019, reflecting a trend of escalating gun violence in New Zealand in recent years. At least five of those cases have gang links, but most are yet to go to trial so the circumstances are not known.
> 
> Every week there are several shootings across the country that don't result in death. *
> 
> *In the past year, there have been a number of high profile incidents, not least the very public tit-for-tat exchange between members of the Mongrel Mob and the Mongols MC in Tauranga where a house in a suburban street was left riddled with bullets in January*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gangs playing 'Russian roulette' with tit-for-tat shootings
> 
> 
> Police fear an innocent bystander could be shot - like toddler Jhia Te Tua - as tensions mount in the underworld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stuff.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Sounds like  a war zone!!!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> On reflection, it can't include the mass shooting, but I believe that number (24) is still over two years, and is very high for us. It includes the year before semis were effectively banned. I think it is a result of New Zealand parents' children born in/or reared in Australia deported from Australia to New Zealand, as they are not Australian citizens, bringing Australian criminality to NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not know you were from New Zealand.  Most of us only know your country from movies. No matter what anyone says, you folks should be justifiably proud of your record on gun violence.  Sometime being #1 in a good way is really cool.  Right now, we are mostly #1 in gun violence and #1 in COVID-19.  Wish us luck as we do not have much of a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Proud.....they have a more or less homogenous population, no real race problems.......they are a backwater country.   They had a low gun crime rate when they were allowed to own guns and if their criminals decide to start murdering each other with guns, their gun laws won't stop them.
> 
> Yeah.....happy New Zealand...
> 
> *In a part of New Zealand where escalating tension between gangs has erupted into violence, police say the matter is well beyond them to solve – and community advocates are urging the government to do more to tackle the poverty and unemployment they say are fuelling the problem.
> 
> Officers in Hawkes Bay, a region on the east coast of New Zealand’s North Island, are to be armed – police do not routinely carry guns in New Zealand – and have a more visible presence, with officers brought in from other areas, after shots were fired during a gang brawl in Taradale, Napier, on Sunday.*
> 
> *A 25-year-old man injured in the brawl was due to appear in court on Wednesday and police said more arrests were likely. Another shooting took place further north on Saturday, near the town of Ruatoria in the Bay of Plenty. Police said it was also gang-related.*
> 
> *The number of gang members in Hawkes Bay has increased by 30% to 35% in the past two or three years, according to police. Officers said on Wednesday they had arrested more gang members for unlawfully carrying weapons, including in an episode where members had “converged” on the Hawkes Bay town of Wairoa.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'People are fearful': New Zealand police admit gang violence is out of control
> 
> 
> Superintendent says after two shootings in the North Island on the weekend that officers alone can’t tackle growing problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this...
> 
> *Three shootings, two arrests and a dead gang member*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three shootings, two arrests and a dead gang member
> 
> 
> Three months before he was found dead in a creek, a gang member ordered a shooting at a Taranaki property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stuff.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *However, amid mounting tensions in the underworld, police say they're concerned another name could be added to that toll.*
> 
> *According to The Homicide Report, a major Stuff data investigation, 11 people – excluding the victims of the Christchurch terror attack and those killed by police – were shot dead in 2019, reflecting a trend of escalating gun violence in New Zealand in recent years. At least five of those cases have gang links, but most are yet to go to trial so the circumstances are not known.
> 
> Every week there are several shootings across the country that don't result in death. *
> 
> *In the past year, there have been a number of high profile incidents, not least the very public tit-for-tat exchange between members of the Mongrel Mob and the Mongols MC in Tauranga where a house in a suburban street was left riddled with bullets in January*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gangs playing 'Russian roulette' with tit-for-tat shootings
> 
> 
> Police fear an innocent bystander could be shot - like toddler Jhia Te Tua - as tensions mount in the underworld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stuff.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like  a war zone!!!!
Click to expand...

Those poor deluded Kiwis.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you guys even read your own links. From your link:
> 
> On a global scale, gun crime remains incredibly low in New Zealand.
> 
> Police Officers were assaulted 13 times by someone with a gun in 2019 up from 2 in 2018.
> 
> How many police officers are assaulted in the US by guns. Probably 13 an hour if not every 15 minutes.
> 
> You guys love grasping at straws to support your failed ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Come try and take mine cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need every straw you have.
Click to expand...


Gosh, aren’t you defensive?

After the shit  you throw at the US.

And they take it.


----------



## miketx

Johnlaw said:


> Don’t you guys even read your own links. From your link:
> 
> On a global scale, gun crime remains incredibly low in New Zealand.
> 
> Police Officers were assaulted 13 times by someone with a gun in 2019 up from 2 in 2018.
> 
> How many police officers are assaulted in the US by guns. Probably 13 an hour if not every 15 minutes.
> 
> You guys love grasping at straws to support your failed ideology.


Why? Most "gun crime" crap that your kind uses is all BS.


----------



## jackflash

Weatherman2020 said:


> Right after law-abiding men turned in their guns to the government.  Who’d a thunk it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rnz.co.nz


The weapon used in a crime is not important. What IS important is what the reason was/is for the crime in the first place. Kill off the reason for the crime to have taken place & the crime rate drops.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point is they took away guns from the good guys and the bad guys took advantage,,,
> so the program failed miserably and people dies that wouldnt have,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New figures obtained by RNZ show last year had the highest rates of gun crime and deaths involving firearms for nearly 10 years.Rates of gun crimes and killings using guns at highest levels in a decade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the point is you're talking shit. There was a mass killing last year. The programme has been a success. We've had no mass killings since the programme to remove semi automatic rifles and certain categories of shotgun was implemented. Every one has kept their legal rifles and shotguns.
Click to expand...



Moron, if they have rifles and shotguns they can still kill people in churches, schools, and malls.........New Zealand didn't have lots of mass public shootings before they banned those rifles...so they stopped nothing.........

You guys are such morons.


----------

